# Isb: Inner Sydney Brewers - Info



## DJR (3/11/06)

Inner Sydney Brewers, ISB is a small but growing collective of brewers in the Inner Sydney area, covering everything from Strathfield right through to Coogee and down to Rockdale and Arncliffe. We cover everything from kit & bits brewers right through to all-grain big batch brewers. AG/Mash/Partial demos are held semi-regularly and club meets are every month or two.

To join our mailing list, visit _link removed as its no longer in service_ and put your email address in to subscribe. Most of our communication is done via this board subsection though (thanks Dane!)

So if you're interested and are in the inner sydney area, join the list and drop us a line!

see the post at the bottom.


----------



## barls (3/11/06)

cool i was wondering which one i was in the area of


----------



## Nickb167 (10/11/06)

the mail list signup doesnt seem to be working. or im just stupid and cant work it out... one of the two


----------



## DJR (10/11/06)

Not working, i'll have to get the guy that runs the server onto it.

In the meantime PM me with your email address to sign up to the list.


----------



## DJR (10/11/06)

Working again now ( so stop inundating my PM box :lol: )


----------



## DJR (2/3/07)

New blog site: http://innersydneybrewers.blogspot.com

Will be putting some info up there pretty soon (after the next brewday/meet i guess!)


----------



## Phoney (19/5/09)

The mailing list link seems to be down


----------



## Stuster (19/5/09)

Hmm, not sure why. I'll get on to DJR and see what the situation is with it.


----------



## mikem108 (19/5/09)

Speaking of which when are we getting together (to drink Barls' stash  ) or any other activities, how about an excursion to the Tap house?


----------



## Stuster (19/5/09)

We are supposed to be having a brewing day sometime in the near future.

Should be pretty soon now.

I hope.  



Oh, and I volunteer to drop by Barls' place and bring along the stash to the meeting.


----------



## barls (19/5/09)

just as well ive got the place guarded by the super vicious dog
oh well just as well i did buy some to share.


----------



## DJR (20/5/09)

Getting on to the lists problem, shouldn't be too hard to fix (for the amount i pay for it, being $0, it's not a bad service  )

New link is http://fatuous.org/mailman/listinfo/isb_fatuous.org will update it above


----------



## barls (8/1/14)

This is an old post and the above email list is no longer used. Pm me or any other member to get on the mailing list


----------



## barls (13/4/15)

bump


----------

